

Micro-Services and Page Composition Problem - malandrew
http://dejanglozic.com/2014/10/20/micro-services-and-page-composition-problem/

======
AdrianRossouw
Dejan has a really great set of posts about microservices. His blog is highly
recommended.

------
CmonDev
Seems to be quite complicated.

